# Winter Fly fishing



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

Fairly new to fly fishing and never really done "winter" fly fishing. How is it compared to the other seasons? Do you need to wait until the mid morning for the sun to come out- to make the fish more active?

Would live to hear your thoughts and to be more educated about tips on winter fishing. Plan to hit the Provo in a couple weeks. 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Learn to fish midges and nymphs. No need to freeze your arse off at day break.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I watched a video a while back with one of them expert fly fishers. He said you always want to fish when it's the most comfortable part of the day for you. He sumized that in the summer that would be early morning and late evening and in the winter mid day.

That being said, I have had some of my best fishing on rivers, and caught my biggest browns, in the middle of July in the hottest part of the afternoon. I developed a theory that since I was the only one out on the water sweating, the big browns were not as skittish. In the evening, every Tom, Dick, and Harry was out spooking the crap out of them.

When I used to fish all year long, I had great catches of whitefish in the winter on the Weber and in the warmest part of the day witnessed lots of feeding frenzies by whitefish and trout. Once the midges and fish activity picked up I could catch quite a few fish on size 10 Prince Nymphs.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Winter fishing is one of my favorite times of the year to go. No crowds... usually. Typically the fishing is slow until around 11am and will be decent until around 2pm or 3pm. After that, it's back to slow fishing again. This isn't always the case, but more times than not, it is. So if you don't want to freeze your butt off, just sleep in and start fishing around 10am since it's slow until then anyway.

Midges can get pretty active at that time too. If you are lucky, the fish will be going after them and you can get them on midge clusters or soft hackles.

Don't forget sowbugs. That's about the only pattern you need to fish with on the provo this time of year... I like size 12's. Nice big meal the fish can't refuse.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ thats an odd link

not yours RnF the spammer before you hes obviously gone now


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

For me, the winter is slimmer fishun along with whities. Seem to do just fine with prince nymphs, with a dropper and the lower prince with a wax worm depending on where you fish. I only fish the Weeeb. now but that seems to satisfy dinner every time. Agree about fewer people. Main advice, get it down on the bottom with spit shot or whatever, and fish the long holes paying particular attention to the tail end of the run. Just got back from the Weeeb. and caught all I could handle in 3 hrs, about half to fifty on prince with wax worm and just s prince. Got to go clean and cook for dinner.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree to go early, but only to get a spot to fish. I have been fishing the rivers a lot in the winter months and due to the fact we are limited as to where we can fish, I try to get there as early as comfortable, but I find the fish don't really turn on till later (I am talking winter months).
I fish the Provo and try to get there by 9 at the latest, but again to get a good spot. But I start catching the fish steady more around 10 to noon.
Warmer mon ths I thinl dusk and dawn are prime tiimes but there can be slots during the day that are killer as well.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Leaky said:


> For me, the winter is slimmer fishun along with whities. Seem to do just fine with prince nymphs, with a dropper and the lower prince with a wax worm depending on where you fish. I only fish the Weeeb. now but that seems to satisfy dinner every time. Agree about fewer people. Main advice, get it down on the bottom with spit shot or whatever, and fish the long holes paying particular attention to the tail end of the run. Just got back from the Weeeb. and caught all I could handle in 3 hrs, about half to fifty on prince with wax worm and just s prince. Got to go clean and cook for dinner.


I had no idea you fly fished Leaky, but you got to loose that wax worm thing...LOL


----------

